# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v2.8 - Samsung - Direct Unlock, Relock - [29/07/2016]

## mohamed73

*Added Samsung New Unlock Method - No Root, No ADB 
Direct Unlock & Relock for the following models  SM-A310N0 - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A310F - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A310FD - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A310M - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A310MD - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A310Y - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A5100 - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A5108 - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A510F - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A510FD - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A510K - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A510L - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A510M - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A510MD - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A510S - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A510Y - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A510YD - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A7100 - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A7108 - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A710F - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A710FD - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A710M - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A710MD - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A710K - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A710L - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A710S - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-A710Y - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G890A - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G920A - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G920AZ - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G920FD - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G920FZ - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G920D - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G920F - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G920I - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G920K - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G920L - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G920S - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G920W8 - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G9250 - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G925A - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G925F - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G925FQ - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G925I - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G925K - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G925L - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G925S - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G925W8 - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G928C - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G928G - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G928F - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G928I - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G928K - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G928L - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G928N0 - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G928S - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G928W8 - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G9287 - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G9287C - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G930F - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G930FD - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G930K - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G930L - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G930S - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G930U - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G930VL - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G930W8 - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G935D - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G935F - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G935FD - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G935J - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G935K - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G935L - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G935S - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G935U - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G935W8 - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-N9200 - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-N9208 - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-N920A - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-N920C - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-N920CD - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-N920F - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-N920G - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-N920I - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-N920K - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-N920L - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-N920S - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-N920W8 - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G5500 - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G550F - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G550FY - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-J120F - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-J120FN - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-J120G - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-J120M - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-J120W - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-J120ZN - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-J200BT - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-J200F - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-J200G - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-J200GU - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-J200M - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-J200Y - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-T375L - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-T375S - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G150N0 - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G150NK - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G150NL - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  SM-G150NS - Added Direct Unlock, Read Lock Status, Relock* World's First Relock Feature  
Added also:
Improved MTK Permanent IMEI Repair
- No more hanging on NV Erased Phone  It Has Begun... Stay Tuned...   Some Amazing News On The Way...    Important:
Due to size of latest setup with data, which is more than 150 MB, we have uploaded 2 types of setup. 
UMT_GSM_2.8_Core.exe
- It is Partial Setup and it has only important files like main  executable and other important files, which are required for correct  execution of software. It does not include FRP Packs and Root Files. 
UMT_GSM_2.7_Data.exe
- It is also Partial Setup and it has only Data Files like FRP Pack and Root Files.   WARNING        : IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR IMEI TO  ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN    ON     PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR  ENCOURAGE IMEI     CHANGING.    ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY  ILLEGAL     ACTIVITY DONE    WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT      LIMITED TO IMEI.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES ::
:: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::    NOW *WIN* ULTIMATE MULTI TOOL EVERY MONTH  Just keep posting success stories and get a Ultimate Multi Tool Card Free  Rules: - Success story you post should be clear and your own.
- Any user copying others post will be disqualified
- User must post complete log or screenshot.
- Post count will accounted for a Calendar month.
- Minimum post threshold is 30. Only user who made 30 post or above will       qualify for this contest. For example if no user reached  25  posts,      then no one will qualify.
- Only user with the highest post count will win.
- Rules may be updated later as per requirement.   Here is Winner of FREE UMT Contest for June 2016 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Stil Waiting to Buy? Buy now and feel the difference!   Choose your reseller from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] now and feel The Power of Real Ultimate Tool.   How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder. - Do not use any Download Manager.
- Enjoy!   Read our success story yourself:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Still need a reason to buy? Checkالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]...    WBR
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

